# Iron Warrior novels



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

So I've taken an interest in Iron Warriors lately for my Chaos warband and I'm looking to purchase some novels, namely Endeavor of Will and Siege of Castellax, but I'm uncertain if I should spend money on them. How well are they generally regarded and are they generally worth the purchase for Chaos fans?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Siege of Castellax and Storm of Iron is the 2 premier 40k Iron Warriors books.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Also check out Rob Sander's short _The Iron Within_.


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Gree said:


> So I've taken an interest in Iron Warriors lately for my Chaos warband and I'm looking to purchase some novels, namely Endeavor of Will and Siege of Castellax, but I'm uncertain if I should spend money on them. How well are they generally regarded and are they generally worth the purchase for Chaos fans?


I own both(though I own Endeavor of Will in the anthology) and both are very worth the price.
In my opinion, if more people buy something(such as Iron Warriors novels/stories) then we will get more because it shows that the consumers have interest in such things.
So yes, if you like the IW, buy them.

I would also recommend the Iron Warriors omnibus. That is an amazing read.


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

All those novels peeps have mentioned are good. One of the Ultramarines novels focuses upon the Iron Warriors... I forget which one though...


----------



## Gree (Jun 13, 2010)

I've already read McNeill's works. Suffice to say I'm not a fan of him.


----------

